# Canadian rock trio Rush "Snakes & Arrows Live" DVD coming 11/25/08



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

The Canadian rock music trio known as Rush has made a recent announcement.
They will be releasing "Snakes & Arrows Live" on DVD,on November 25,2008.
This will be released in two versions:
3 disc DVD set,and it will also be released on Blu-Ray.
For more info,including track listing,check out the following link.

http://www.rush.com/news/news4.html

For fans of the band,here is the link to their official site.

http://www.rush.com/v4.html

The majority of the footage from the forthcoming release was filmed during their world tour last year,with 21 HD cameras in 16x9 widescreen format.
Additional SD footage was filmed in Atlanta this past July.


----------

